# Domenica Canale 5: Toffanin e Scene da un matrimonio con Scotti



## fabri47 (23 Giugno 2021)

Grandi cambiamenti per la *domenica di Canale 5* nella stagione *2021/2022* che vedrà il ridimensionamento di Barbara D'Urso, dopo il crollo di ascolti dei suoi programmi. La D'Urso lascerà il dì di festa e condurrà solo Pomeriggio 5 dal lunedì al venerdì che avrà una drastica riduzione di durata, in quanto partirà alle 18:00 e durerà solo 45 minuti. 

Al *pomeriggio*, nella seconda parte come annunciato da Davide Maggio, ci sarebbe in pole position per la conduzione *Silvia Toffanin* che potrebbe abbandonare Verissimo al sabato pomeriggio con un programma ispirato a La Domenica del Villaggio. Pertanto, i tentativi per convincere la Toffanin a cambiare giorno, come detto da Davide Maggio, si sono risolti in un nulla di fatto in quanto la conduttrice è preoccupata del traino che potrebbe precedere il suo programma.

Nella prima serata, ci sarà il ritorno di *Scene da un Matrimonio*, storico show cult Mediaset condotto in passato da Davide Mengacci. Stavolta, però, al timone ci sarà *Gerry Scotti*.

*Davide Maggio: Gerry Scotti non farà Scene da un Matrimonio. È tornata l'idea di mettere lo show sui novelli sposi nella domenica pomeriggio, non più in prima serata, e si cerca un volto che possa condurre il programma. Lo scopo è quello di utilizzare la storica trasmissione, in passato condotta da Mengacci, come traino per Silvia Toffanin nella seconda parte del dì di festa pomeridiano.

Stando alle ultime indiscrezioni, Scene da un Matrimonio sarà condotto da Alessia Marcuzzi, fresca di rinnovo a Mediaset ed andrà in onda nella seconda parte della domenica pomeriggio. Il programma sarà preceduto dal nuovo programma di Silvia Toffanin che sarà a sua volta trainato da Beautiful.
*


----------



## fabri47 (23 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2367681 ha scritto:


> Grandi cambiamenti per la *domenica di Canale 5* nella stagione *2021/2022* che vedrà il ridimensionamento di Barbara D'Urso, dopo il crollo di ascolti dei suoi programmi. La D'Urso lascerà il dì di festa e condurrà solo Pomeriggio 5 dal lunedì al venerdì che avrà una drastica riduzione di durata, in quanto partirà alle 18:00 e durerà solo 45 minuti.
> 
> Al *pomeriggio*, nella seconda parte come annunciato da Davide Maggio, ci sarebbe in pole position per la conduzione *Silvia Toffanin* che potrebbe abbandonare Verissimo al sabato pomeriggio con un programma ispirato a La Domenica del Villaggio. Pertanto, i tentativi per convincere la Toffanin a cambiare giorno, come detto da Davide Maggio, si sono risolti in un nulla di fatto in quanto la conduttrice è preoccupata del traino che potrebbe precedere il suo programma.
> 
> Nella prima serata, ci sarà il ritorno di *Scene da un Matrimonio*, storico show cult Mediaset condotto in passato da Davide Mengacci. Stavolta, però, al timone ci sarà *Gerry Scotti*.


Secondo me, Mediaset vuole prendersi Giletti per la prima parte della domenica. Si dice che la trattativa con la Rai sia saltata ed è sicuro che non tornerà a Viale Mazzini la prossima stagione.


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Giugno 2021)

Grande notizie il ridimensionamento della D'Urso, ma dato che la Toffanin funziona molto bene, dovrebbero solamente spostare Verissimo di giorno senza cambiare programma altrimenti potrebbero pagarla cara magari peggio di Domenica Live.


Invece ho saputo che dopo anni e anni e anni non ci sarà più QUELLI CHE IL CALCIO la domenica pomeriggio su Raidue ma andrà a fare concorrenza ai vari Tiki Taka il lunedì sera


----------



## fabri47 (24 Giugno 2021)

*Davide Maggio: Gerry Scotti non farà Scene da un Matrimonio. È tornata l'idea di mettere lo show sui novelli sposi nella domenica pomeriggio, non più in prima serata, e si cerca un volto che possa condurre il programma. Lo scopo è quello di utilizzare la storica trasmissione, in passato condotta da Mengacci, come traino per Silvia Toffanin nella seconda parte del dì di festa pomeridiano.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2368755 ha scritto:


> *Davide Maggio: Gerry Scotti non farà Scene da un Matrimonio. È tornata l'idea di mettere lo show sui novelli sposi nella domenica pomeriggio, non più in prima serata, e si cerca un volto che possa condurre il programma. Lo scopo è quello di utilizzare la storica trasmissione, in passato condotta da Mengacci, come traino per Silvia Toffanin nella seconda parte del dì di festa pomeridiano.*


Cioè vogliono mettere due programma da rete 4 (Scene da un matrimonio la cui ultima edizione floppò sul 4 e la Domenica del Villaggio) contro la Venier e cambiano idea ogni giorno. Alla fine, non escludo che la D'Urso possa tornare al suo posto. Fossi in loro, farei di tutto per prendermi Giletti e fargli occupare la prima parte del pomeriggio, ma penso che nessuno voglia mettersi contro Mara Venier e far accadere scintille con lei, che è pure amica della De Filippi.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Giugno 2021)

*Stando alle ultime indiscrezioni, Scene da un Matrimonio sarà condotto da Alessia Marcuzzi, fresca di rinnovo a Mediaset ed andrà in onda nella seconda parte della domenica pomeriggio. Il programma sarà preceduto dal nuovo programma di Silvia Toffanin che sarà a sua volta trainato da Beautiful.*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2369125 ha scritto:


> *Stando alle ultime indiscrezioni, Scene da un Matrimonio sarà condotto da Alessia Marcuzzi, fresca di rinnovo a Mediaset ed andrà in onda nella seconda parte della domenica pomeriggio. Il programma sarà preceduto dal nuovo programma di Silvia Toffanin che sarà a sua volta trainato da Beautiful.*


Peggior conduttrice per un programma cult non la potevano trovare. Ridateci Mengacci!


----------



## __king george__ (25 Giugno 2021)

la Toffanin è la moglie di PierSilvio giusto? mi sono chiesto piu volte come mai si vedesse cosi poco..se non sbaglio lei fa verissimo e basta da una vita

forse essendo la moglie del capo non volevano metterla troppo in vista per evitare le chiacchere eventuali? (giuste o sbagliate ma comunque scontate)


----------



## fabri47 (25 Giugno 2021)

__king george__;2369223 ha scritto:


> *la Toffanin è la moglie di PierSilvio giusto? mi sono chiesto piu volte come mai si vedesse cosi poco..se non sbaglio lei fa verissimo e basta da una vita*
> 
> forse essendo la moglie del capo non volevano metterla troppo in vista per evitare le chiacchere eventuali? (giuste o sbagliate ma comunque scontate)


Che io sappia, è sempre stata lei a rifiutare altri ruoli oltre a Verissimo, probabilmente per evitare proprio le dicerie a cui fai riferimento.


----------

